# Sennheiser plug found?



## augustwest

Over the last couple of months I have on & off, as time allows, have been trying to find a vendor that could perhaps supply plugs that would fit the Sennheiser 580/600/650 models of headphones. I have since buying my HD 600's desired to make my own DIY cables, as I think the price on the after market ones to be obscene. I think that I may have found such a company. Attached you will find some photos of their offerings. I have asked them to supply detailed diagrams so that I can determine if the plugs are actually a good match for the Sennheiser application. I have also inquired as to whether or not the plugs could be made available sans cable, so that I can attach my own. I would rather not splice if possible. . . . . . Anyhow, any of you DIY'ers out there, have any input, or thoughts on the matter?

 please see the attached photo, (7) attachments.
 (don't know how to include with the body of the text)

 -augustwest


----------



## augustwest

attachment 2


----------



## augustwest

attachment 3


----------



## augustwest

attachment 4


----------



## augustwest

attachment 5


----------



## augustwest

attachment 6


----------



## augustwest

attachment 7


----------



## doobooloo

Wow, great find!

 The only one that might work on the Senns is #1, since that's the only polarized plug. The Senns' plugs are polarized IIRC. They look about right to me also.

 I don't think you can really do a "sans-cable" option, unless you send in the cable and they mold it for you.

 Actually, that would be pretty cool. Someone with enough resources to make a batch of quality Senn replacement cables and sell them... for a much lower price than the rather absurdly priced replacement cables.

 Err... Todd? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you were able to bring about the Grado flat pad miracle...


----------



## doobooloo

Oh also I wonder if any one of those will fit the Etys as well.

 But nah, even if one fit, it won't be fun to have cables extending straight out...


----------



## augustwest

The attachments #2 & #3 are also available in polarized versions too.


----------



## doobooloo

Oh, I didn't see that. Hmm, can you get the exact dimensions and specs of these plugs?


----------



## augustwest

I have a call into the company to find out details, costs, etc.


----------



## Glassman

great news, seems like those connectors are standard in the industry! I think we all though they are senn-specific 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found these maybe a bit tiny for some better cable


----------



## Glassman

this is the link: http://www.plastics1.com/CCS/Catalog.php?Cat=70 

 if you don't mind


----------



## Karlosak

I don't want to ruin the delight but there is a problem with the dimension of the "outer part" of the connector - it is narrower than the original Senn. But if the "inner part" is right and the distance between plugs is correct then it will fit, but not firmly (better said, it will be a bit loose connection).


----------



## sygyzy

Where do the aftermarket cable companies get their plugs from? I can't imagine this greay mystery is still not solved.


----------



## beamrider

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Karlosak _
*I don't want to ruin the delight but there is a problem with the dimension of the "outer part" of the connector - it is narrower than the original Senn. But if the "inner part" is right and the distance between plugs is correct then it will fit, but not firmly (better said, it will be a bit loose connection). * 
 

Depending on the dimensions, if the connector is a bit narrower, a quick coat or two of liquid plastic sprayed on would solve that problem, I think.

 Oh god let these be it, we've been waiting so long!


----------



## beamrider

Any news?


----------



## itza2mer

The first 3 look like the connectors (I can't be certain which one) that Cardas originally used on their first batch of replacement cables.


----------



## jboehle

I too, am interested in these plugs, if anyone has any info, please share!

 -Jason


----------



## SurroundGeek

I have this incredible urge for a DIY project, and I think some custom cables for my HD600's (when they finally get shipped) would satisfy my craving for a little DIY. Please...if someone knows about these connects, please let us in on the big secret.


----------



## augustwest

I have had a conversation with the sale rep for this company. Asked him a lot of questions, about the plugs, order options, etc. Said that he would send me some samples for review. As of yet they have not shown up, but we have had all these holidays & this is probably not his highest priority. Will call him again to follow up next week. Once I see them in the real, I will post my findings, and perhaps we can pool our needs and place a group order. . . . . . Stay tuned, I will let you know as I know more.

 thanks for your patients

 - augustwest


----------



## xtreme4099

right on ...do that ..!


----------



## jboehle

Any update?

 -Jason


----------



## lini

Quote:


 _Originally posted by sygyzy _
*Where do the aftermarket cable companies get their plugs from? I can't imagine this greay mystery is still not solved. * 
 

I'd think, you just have to be renowned (or hardheaded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) enough. Then, I'd assume, talling Sennheiser into seeling you a batch of their connectors should be not much of a problem. For bigger manufacturers like Oehlbach (who produce Jan Meier's replacement cable, afaik...), producing those connectors is probably an easy job, anyway (unless Sennheiser has somehow protected the design - by patent or whatever... but even then, being renowned enough probably helps a lot to talk Sennheiser into giving you a license...).

 Greetings from Munich!

 Manfred / lini


----------



## jboehle

Any update?

 -Jason


----------



## jboehle

Well, I just took the initiative and called the company to talk to them myself. The plugs pictured on their website are all plugs that they can mold directly onto a cable for one of their customers. The plugs are not sold as stand-alone pieces, so there's no hope there for DIY Sennheiser replacement plugs.

 The #7 is the one that Cardas used on their first run of cables. After that, Cardas had the company make up a custom mold for the plugs on the Cardas cables, but Cardas "owns" that mold, so no one else can use it w/o their permission.

 Having them make up a custom mold costs $7,000-$15,000. The cost of having the plugs molded onto the cables is not insignificant, either. I can definitely see why Cardas charges $150+ for their Sennheiser replacement cables.

 Obviously, it can probably be done for cheaper, if Jan Meier is selling an Oehlbach Sennheiser replacement cable for $55. Of course, that cable doesn't feature patented Cardas wire technology, or the very nice Cardas 1/4" plug.

 -Jason


----------



## Glassman

jesus! $7.500-$15.000?? no no no, please noo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there are easier ways to make the connectors, for example the Zu Cable's way.. and they charge even more for their products..


----------



## cavedave

Hey guys I posted on another part on the site and nobody really cared they are to busy buying the more higher end HD 650 cables
 What I did was get a grado 325 cable Grado sent me one for 35$
 and spliced the ends of my HD650 cable on to it.I also got a cable from headroom HD 600 and made one from a Grado 125 cable 
 both of these have the 1/4 inch plug and sound very very good
 I had the cardas for a year and these to me sound way better 
 invest about 65$ and a little time you will not be sorry.Just thought someone might want to know.


----------



## beamrider

Quote:


 _Originally posted by cavedave _
*Hey guys I posted on another part on the site and nobody really cared they are to busy buying the more higher end HD 650 cables
 What I did was get a grado 325 cable Grado sent me one for 35$
 and spliced the ends of my HD650 cable on to it.I also got a cable from headroom HD 600 and made one from a Grado 125 cable 
 both of these have the 1/4 inch plug and sound very very good
 I had the cardas for a year and these to me sound way better 
 invest about 65$ and a little time you will not be sorry.Just thought someone might want to know. * 
 

Well, I think what we're trying to avoid is splicing onto the stock Senn connectors. Seems kinda pointless to me to have a great cable 10 ft long, and the last inch be that cruddy stock wire they use.


----------



## cavedave

Way wrong that little bit on the end dont make no diffrence.I emailed all those big companys cardas mobus they aint going to give you those little ends.If you heard a set of these you would be glad you did not spend the 200$ they want for there cables.
 These are also very flexable the others not so much.Believe me the diffrence in sound between the made up cable and the stock one is like night and day.At the same time they sound very natural.The cardas sounded good but brite at times on some stuff
 I have never found anything that these new cables dont sound good on no listening fatigue at all.That part on the end you were talking about is only like an inch or so and to look at the cable you would not even be able to tell they look very cool if you want to see one I could email picture would put on site dosent seem to want to work to big I guess


----------



## itza2mer

cavedave,

 Equinox splices Senn plugs on their cables, and many prefer them to Cardas cables, so I'm not surprised your happy with your DIY Grado/Senn cable. 

 To Whomever,

 What's interesting, if I understand correctly (and correct me if I'm wrong), is that Moon Audio's Senn cables have molded connectors with the Cardas logo on them. Now that a mold exists, maybe Moon pays Cardas a fee allowing them to use the same mold and factory Cardas does.


----------



## Gariver

Caramba, this is an amazing thread. I never thought those plugs could be found anywhere! Congrats!


----------



## Dwagun

has anyone tried to create your own plugs? - i.e. design them up in CAD and have them machined?

 I imagine that is what Zu has done with theirs. 

 If someone post up some close up macros pictures of their stock pins and or cardas and preferably, the Zu connectors - I may have some time to whip up a (not to scale) CAD 3D model of one or two...sometime in the next week or so. To complete the design I would also need to know if each pin represents a single connection or if the tip and the shaft represent different electrical connections (like a miniplug). And if so what those connections are. 

 If there is enough interest - and enough people want to get them made, I am sure we can get a pretty good price from a machine shop. From what I can "see" right now in my mind, it would be a three piece design...one for outer casing, one for each pin...


----------



## Glassman

yes, I'm gonna do that sometime soon.. my friend will do the CAD for me and I'll try to find someone who can mashine them, preferably using CNC..


----------



## beamrider

I've got a bud who has access to a laser cutter, I'll buzz him and see if something this small is feasible. Not sure on the pins tho....I think they would have to be CNC'd, unless someone can find a source for them seperately.


----------



## SurroundGeek

Sign me up for some if anyone can dig up a supplier.


----------



## jboehle

You mean you guys need a source for *these* pins? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Both small and large (yes the Sennheiser pins for ground and signal are different sizes, this keeps you from inserting the cable the wrong way):





 Closeup of the small ones:





 Closeup of the large ones:





 I haven't made any cables with them yet, and I can't sell them by themselves just yet, but I'm working on it.

 -Jason


----------



## caliguy100

Good God Man! Where did you get those?!


----------



## beamrider

hehehe, I like the direction this thread is going!


----------



## Voodoochile

I think a lot of people would be interested in a Senn connector for sure.

 As for the thread direction, just try to keep it about "how to make it", or "what if we were to do this?".

 If it goes in the direction of "how many of you would buy this if I were to make it", then it would have to be locked, and no one wants that to happen. This is too good to let go down that road.

 Thanks, and carry on, please!


----------



## ITZBITZ

There is something about those pins, I can't place it, but I keep thinking of the first Austin Powers movie for some insane reason.


----------



## Sewer Guy

If the pins are available then a pattern could be made of the body
 & a rubber mold made. Once the mold is made the bodies could be cast in epoxy, or urethane; I have cast parts in both materials.
 They should be as durable as the moulded plastic plug bodies.


----------



## xtreme4099

team sennheiser cables hehehe .... nice job guys lets put our heads together for the official headfi senn diy cable ...


----------



## Dwagun

Sewer guy - I dont have a any experience with creating molds - do you have a picture of one that I could look at? - Once I have a design for the plug - I can easily create the negative mold from the 3D model using solidworks (which I am leaning towards for this project as opposed to proengineer) - are there any runners that I would need to add?

 Jason - thanks for the pictures - I have a few questions regarding those pins - how long are they tip to base? from that I can estimate the rest of the length...How much length is exposed from tip to the plug body....

 I will have some spare time this weekend while I audition a Radii headphone amp and I will try to post some rough screenshots of solid models on early next week...(no promises though)

 does anyone have measurements from a Zu plug? - I wonder how they keep the pins isolated from the metal shell...

 Thanks
 Phil...


----------



## Sewer Guy

I do not have any molds to show you; the last castig I did was an O scale model rairoad car body (eight years ago). It was cast in 4 pieces 2 sides & 2 ends.
 The mold poses no problem though. I would simply make a mold of a Senn. plug with the proper RTV, in a small box. Next cut the mold in half so it is a 2 piece mold. Install two alignment pins in one half & make holes to receive them in the other half.

 Take the pins w wires soldered to them & lay them in the mold & join the two halves of the mold; then pour in the prepared mix & let it sit until fully hard & remove the mold. You now have plugs that will fit the Sennhiser 580, 585, 600, 650. A proper plastic strain relief would need to be installed on the wire prior to pouring the mix; this would produce a professionally finished plug.

 During the day I am in the R & D dept. of a manufacturer of TV inspection equipment; it is not necessary to do detailed drafting for the plugs unless you want a record of the dimensions. 

 I am willing to cast some plugs if somone will: A. provide me with the contact information for the source of the pins, or B. send me some pins to make some test castings with.
 Waiting to hear.


----------



## Dwagun

oh ok - 

 I was actually thinking along the lines of casting plugs with leads that people would be able to solder to - without having to mold the plugs directly onto the cable - that way people can try different to cable configurations? wouldnt that be more useful?

 I have a Belden 89259 idea I wouldnt mind trying...or as a low cost solution how about some CAT-5 sennheiser replacement cables? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I dunno what do you guys think?


----------



## jboehle

Yes, a "rewireable" plug would be the best solution, if possible.

 I'll take some measurements of the pins this weekend and post them.

 -Jason


----------



## Voodoochile

What about a housing to accept the pins- which could be soldered to the leads. Then have a tiny setscrew in the housing to retain the pin in the housing, perhaps via the anuular cut on the flange?
 You could buy extra pins for a small amount to rewire the cordset, rather than needing the whole assembly.

 Alternatively, machine or cast the housing in a two-piece clamshell fashion, with a tiny stainless machine screw and nut through the center, flush, to hold the halves together. Similar to the socket end of a household extension cord, only on a tiny scale.

 I suppose you need to facilitate a retention method aside from molding anyway, so this is sort of moot. Epoxy would make a good potting compound if you wanted it to be forever... passing on the setscrews.


----------



## Dwagun

I'm good with either one of voodoochile's ideas...


----------



## Super-Gonzo

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Voodoochile _
*
 Alternatively, machine or cast the housing in a two-piece clamshell fashion, with a tiny stainless machine screw and nut through the center, flush, to hold the halves together. Similar to the socket end of a household extension cord, only on a tiny scale.* 
 

Perhaps machine it out of solid teflon? That would save the trouble of having to isolate the pin from the shell. Plus, teflon being the slippery substance that it is, should slip a little more easily into the jack, unlike the connector used on the zu's (from what I've read, they are a really tight fit.)


----------



## Hajime

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Super-Gonzo _
*Perhaps machine it out of solid teflon?* 
 

I would advise against this. You want the adapter to be fairly firm as you have to push it in and pull it out. Teflon normally stretches and is usually not very hard at all. A mechanical connection is the most important thing in my mind. I would use aluminum or a hard plastic that is able to take a lot of beating.


----------



## Super-Gonzo

Quote:


 *Teflon normally stretches and is usually not very hard at all.* 
 

I agree, you don't want the connector falling apart in your hand!

 You're not by chance thinking of foamed teflon, the type of stuff commonly used for wire insulation?

 I've seen and held solid teflon blocks that seemed quite hard to me, although they may have been doped with something to increase hardness. But they were considerably bigger than one of these plugs would be, and thus wouldn't exhibit the same characteristics, so I may be talking out of my arse...

 I found this online:

http://www.alro.com/plastic_product_teflon.htm

 also:

http://www.thomasregister.com/olc/21916002/plastic.htm

 As an alternative to teflon, nylon could be used, it seems to have a much higher rockwell hardness rating.

 On the flip side, it seems logical to me that some pliability would lead to a better mechanical connection, not worse... as you could ever so slightly over-size the connector, and get some compression with the fitting. 

 Again, my arse may be doing the talking here... just throwing out some ideas.


----------



## Hajime

Gonzo,

 Teflon is made harder by adding stronger materials like carbon and graphite. The mechanical connection comes by the adapter 'snapping' into place. I think a connector that was flexible would eventually work it's way loose. It's a neat idea, though. If you're set on teflon an easier method might be to create the adapter out of hard plastic or aluminum and build mold with a little extra room for the pins. You could then add a little teflon coating in the extra space.


----------



## JohnFerrier

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Hajime _
*Teflon is made harder by adding stronger materials like carbon and graphite. * 
 

hehehe...what's the point of an insulator like Telfon, if you are going to add conductive materials like carbon and graphite? I'm not saying it's not done, just seems to defeat the purpose...


 JF


----------



## Voodoochile

Lexan would be nice looking, and strong.


----------



## Demolition

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Voodoochile _
*Lexan would be nice looking, and strong. * 
 

 Or a high-impact acrylic polymer; excellent impact strength, environmentally stable (i.e won't rot or decay), and it's transparent (see-through connectors... very cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

 On the other hand, I'd still prefer a two-piece plastic or metal housing, as Voodoochile suggested earlier. If it could be made in a similar fashion to a typical two-piece RCA plug, then that would be a DIYer's dream; easy to wire up initially, but no hassles down the road if you want to desolder and reuse it.

 D.


----------



## Glassman

hi guys, wanna see some renders? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 who would like those connectors?


----------



## JohnFerrier

What holds the pins in? I see how the wires solder to the pins. Then the pins push into the housing. But what keeps the pins inside? Heatshrink or something?

 And more importantly, do you have a way to get parts made?


 JF


----------



## Glassman

pins are covered in heat-shrink after solder and the hole is filled with epoxy (glue? I don't know these technical terms in english)..

 I have a contact to a manufacturer, but I must discuss it first, it's not that hard to mashine such connector I think..


----------



## JohnFerrier

Looks good. Epoxy and glue are the right words. I hear that there is some very good crafts people in the Czech Rep, so I expect that it is possible to have such parts machined and made.


 JF


----------



## SurroundGeek

Quote:


 _Originally posted by jboehle _
*You mean you guys need a source for these pins? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Both small and large (yes the Sennheiser pins for ground and signal are different sizes, this keeps you from inserting the cable the wrong way):





 Closeup of the small ones:





 Closeup of the large ones:





 I haven't made any cables with them yet, and I can't sell them by themselves just yet, but I'm working on it.

 -Jason * 
 

The big question is who supplied you with those pins. I am assuming that you got them from Plastics One. Please post the name of the supplier so I can start making my new cables. I don't have the whole plug figured out yet, but I could rig something up if I had the pins.

 PLEASE HELP!


----------



## jboehle

First of all, I apologize for delay in getting measurements of the pins to you guys, I just didn't have the time this weekend.

 I got the pins from Cardas. I'm a Cardas OEM, but I'm not currently an authorized Cardas' dealer, so I can't sell the pins to anyone unless they are part of a finished cable product.

 I'm in process of working with Cardas on allowing me to sell them directly to you guys, but no promises...

 I'll try to get the measurements taken and up in the next couple of days.

 -Jason


----------



## Sewer Guy

I talked to the machine shop supervisor at work regarding the pins. They are most likely made on an automatic screw making machine as they are turnings & too small for a standard lathe; in addition turning them one at a time even on a jewelers lathe would not be a cost effective way to do this.

 Once an automatic screw machine is set up it can turn out more than a hundred pieces an hour.

 Jason: once you mic the pins & get precise dimensions I will get with the buyer that handles all of our contract machining & get an estimate for a quantity. Any suggestions on how large a quantity to get pricing on? 500, 1000 or more?


----------



## alsq

Well, I suppose it depends on the price . . .


----------



## jboehle

Well Cardas isn't going to let me sell the pins. I can use them to integrate into products within my own product line but I cannot sell them as I am not an authorized Cardas retailer. Sorry guys. Maybe someone else can help out, like TR Audio as I think they are a Cardas retailer.

 -Jason


----------



## KYTGuy

I have both senn HD600s and ety4s earpieces...they attach the cords similarly, with pins of different diameter and with annular grooves near the tips, and both are of different diameter...Hmmm,let me get my micrometer out...

 On the Senns, thick pin is .0625 inches, small pin is .0500 inches in diameter...

 On the ETYs, the thick pin is .0502 inches, and the small one is .0401 inches.

 However, both sets of pins are remarkably similar..they both extend out the exact same distance out from the plug, and they are both grooved in the same relative position. Both sets are gold plated...

 I'll bet that both companies use the same supplier for the pins, and I would put money on it being a medical instrumentation company...

 Will keep looking...

 My brother is a custom jeweller...maybe he could cast/form/machine some out of gold/silver for us...

 Will get back to you.

 Edited measurements...smoke in the cockpit for previous measurements?.


----------



## 2 channel

Quote:


 _Originally posted by doobooloo _
*Oh also I wonder if any one of those will fit the Etys as well.

 But nah, even if one fit, it won't be fun to have cables extending straight out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

These would work for ettys!http://www.plastics1.com/CCS/Catalog.php?Cat=71


----------



## itza2mer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by 2 channel _
*These would work for ettys!http://www.plastics1.com/CCS/Catalog.php?Cat=71 * 
 

Great link! How about the straight ones? http://www.plastics1.com/CCS/Catalog.php?Cat=70


----------



## Glassman

I think we can get a bunch of those gold platted pins with the right diameter from plastics1 for a very decent price, someone else might do the casing.. just like Zu I think, I will definitely try to let it manufacture.. but the pins would be great from plastics1..


----------



## KYTGuy

Still searching...

 Two items of note:

 My Jeweller brother says no go on making the pins right now...

 He says that the "nickel Silver pins" that are listed in some of the literature for the pins we are looking for means that little or no silver is present! Nickel Silver is what is used for jeweller students to practice with...may include no silver at all!

 -G-


----------



## beamrider

Any progress, anyone?


----------



## beamrider

Need an update here..........lolol


----------



## KYTGuy

Beamrider...Here is update:

 Have driven over 200 mi in my 10mpg SUV to many jewellers,
 (no joy)
 Have talked with fifteen or more medical supply companies,
 (not found)
 Have ordered several connector catalogs,
 (some have not yet arrived)
 Have purchased a small lathe, ordered some gold wire,
 (Lathe here, wire not)
 Made models for "lost wax" molds...
 (poor result...unuseable)(used previous wedding ring)
 Casting ceramic mold now..

 Total time devoted over 50 hrs

 Keep your lolol to yourself

 -G-


----------



## beamrider

Oh believe me, I'm not laughing at anyone, just getting ants in the pants. I've tried to fashion the plugs out of wood, Lexan, and am in the process of making silicone molds so I can try to make the plugs using epoxy. I've not spent near 50 hours on it all, but still a lot of time invested, so I sort of know how frustrating it is. Didn't mean to get anyone bent out of shape at all.........


----------



## hottyson

This is a fantastic thread. The only reason that I don't own a Sennheiser HD-580/ HD-600/ HD-650 yet is because of the expensive cable upgrade. 

 I was wondering, wouldn't it be easier to just alter the headphones to accept a mini stereo jack (ala Sony) and then somehow get wire run through the headband for the right side. Then we could use all sorts of cables pretty easily and interchangeably.

 BTW, It pisses me off that Sennheiser uses a proprietary connector.


----------



## taylor

Is there any way to open up the cans and put a different connector on?


----------



## vanillawafer

Why did this thread die? Has anyone figured out a DIY ZU type cable yet? I would really like to make one rather than pay the enormous mark up for one.


----------



## BobM

OK, there seems to be one or two people working on the connector and pins. Definitely the hardest chore here.

 But what about the wire choice itself? Has anyone identified an appropriate Belden cable (or some other source) that is (a) easily obtainable in 10-20 foot lengths
 (b) has the right quality parts (i.e. Teflon insulation, flexible, stranded non-tinned copper wire, etc.)
 (c) cost effective

 Maybe we can get a parallel effort going.

 Thanks,
 Bob


----------



## raja

Hi,

 I suppose the only simple, non reversible way is to remove the connector and solder your best wire directly to the pins.........

 Thanks
 Raja


----------



## vanillawafer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raja* 
_Hi,

 I suppose the only simple, non reversible way is to remove the connector and solder your best wire directly to the pins.........

 Thanks
 Raja_

 

Or you could by an extra 650 cord and use the plug from that cord, I think that would be better then soldering directly to the pins on the cans.


----------



## Ynis Avalach

it's made out of berylliumcopper

 As you can see, it's not quite ready, but it'll be tomorrow, then I'll post another pic^^


----------



## eddiewalker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hottyson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is a fantastic thread. The only reason that I don't own a Sennheiser HD-580/ HD-600/ HD-650 yet is because of the expensive cable upgrade. 

 BTW, It pisses me off that Sennheiser uses a proprietary connector.



_

 

It's not exactly a proprietary connector. For example, I have dozens of these:






 That's a "Sennheiser" connector wired directly to a mono 1/4" connector for a concealed earpiece. You're just not dealing in the type of equipment where they ARE a standard.

 As far as small and durable locking connectors, these are about as elegant as they come. From Sennheiser's point of view, it would be silly to use anything else. Bulk and price would increase to benefit a small minority.


----------



## smegger

guys sorry to just jump in the wagon but showing my interest in a few pairs if this gets off the ground thanks for the time guys!


----------



## UglyJoe

Talk about resurrecting an oldie thread...


----------



## eddiewalker

Perhaps it just took him three years to machine that pin? Can't blame a guy for wanting to share all that work.


----------



## Zigis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eddiewalker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not exactly a proprietary connector. For example, I have dozens of these:






 That's a "Sennheiser" connector wired directly to a mono 1/4" connector for a concealed earpiece. You're just not dealing in the type of equipment where they ARE a standard.

 As far as small and durable locking connectors, these are about as elegant as they come. From Sennheiser's point of view, it would be silly to use anything else. Bulk and price would increase to benefit a small minority._

 

Where can I get this ?


----------



## eddiewalker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zigis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where can I get this ?_

 

Its from a company called "Audio Implements," but *you don't want it* for anything where sound quality is a concern. It's also pretty expensive for what it is. I was just offering it to demonstrate that the connector style isnt really that rare outside of consumer electronics.


----------



## heyitsmedusty

So where are we now? Did anything get machined? Are we at all close to some sort of connector to be used in DIY projects for Sennheiser cable ugrades?


----------



## fatman711

Jaben does sell them


----------



## tjumper78

just got an email from wilson @ jaben.
 jaben's price is $90 per pair. -.,-
 wouldve ordered a pair if it was like.... $30..


----------



## fatman711

they are $90 SGD, about $65 USD


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they are $90 SGD, about $65 USD_

 

Still too expensive, considering some after-market cables can be had for less than that (Oehlbach & Head-direct).


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they are $90 SGD, about $65 USD_

 

I'm fine with the price, and have been trying to get a few for the last few weeks... but no response from the emails.


----------



## fatman711

The good thing about the connectors is that you can keep changing the cables whenever you want instead of having to take apart the plug. 

 Also is made out of nice ebony wood. 

 There still has to be a source. Headphile states in his website that he uses brand new HD650 connectors. Where is he getting them? 

 Also, where are the other companies getting them? Making them themselves?

 and Wilson from Jaben does take a while to answer emails. Just keep emailing...usually gets the answer! lol


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The good thing about the connectors is that you can keep changing the cables whenever you want instead of having to take apart the plug. 

 Also is made out of nice ebony wood. 

 There still has to be a source. Headphile states in his website that he uses brand new HD650 connectors. Where is he getting them? 

 Also, where are the other companies getting them? Making them themselves?

 and Wilson from Jaben does take a while to answer emails. Just keep emailing...usually gets the answer! lol_

 

As far as I know, only Zu Audio and Cardas have actually made and used their own connectors, so yes, Larry at Headphile probably does the same as the rest of us and butchers a HD650 cable.

 Does anybody have a link to these where I can see a photo, I didn't see it on Jaben.

 Zorander: Unfortunately Oehlbach has been out of sale for a while and I haven't heard anything about the Head-Direct cables.


----------



## fatman711




----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zorander: Unfortunately Oehlbach has been out of sale for a while and I haven't heard anything about the Head-Direct cables._

 

The Oehlbach still sometimes crops up on the for sale forums and hover around the $50 mark. Head-direct sells the ZYCABLE and DOWIN DW12 cables.

 Cheers!


----------



## tjumper78

jaben is supposedly trying to get the price down: Senn Connectors… Recabling your Senn… « Jaben Blog

 the last comment/rant was by me. i actually wrote a very long rant, and jaben cut out a huge chunk of it. =p


----------



## fatman711

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jaben is supposedly trying to get the price down: Senn Connectors… Recabling your Senn… « Jaben Blog

 the last comment/rant was by me. i actually wrote a very long rant, and jaben cut out a huge chunk of it. =p_

 

He cut stuff out? That's too funny!

 Mind posting what you ranted?


----------



## tjumper78

i just said that $90 per pair seemed too much because the point of people buying these plugs were to make our own cables so we would not have to buy those expensive/overpriced cables.
 whether the cost is $90 or $65, too much imo. i really wouldnt mind paying $30ish for a pair.
 maybe someone should start a groupbuy? =p


----------



## soloz2

Well I just ordered 3 pair... crosses fingers!


----------



## tjumper78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I just ordered 3 pair... crosses fingers!_

 

3 pairs!! i'm probably gonna end up ordering a few if your update sounds good after you receive them =)


----------



## n_maher

I'll check with my source, but rumor had it that first quarter of next year there will be another aftermarket Senn plug for the DIY crowd.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll check with my source, but rumor had it that first quarter of next year there will be another aftermarket Senn plug for the DIY crowd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was told the same from what I believe to be the same source.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was told the same from what I believe to be the same source. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Yeah, but I've seen a working sample.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, but I've seen a working sample. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

rub it in my face a little more why don't you?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_rub it in my face a little more why don't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just trying to offer hope that they'll be really real some day. I can't believe they'd go to trouble of having a run of prototypes made just to scrap it.


----------



## soloz2

Just thought I'd post an update.

 unlike Nate I haven't seen working samples of the prototypes he mentioned, but I am waiting on a response as they should be avaliable very soon if not already. I plan to place an order ASAP.

 And I got the Jaben connectors today. They look like they do in the pictures. You can tell they're handmade, but they appear to be of high quality. I'll be using these with a new cable design I've been working no and should be very, very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I just need to touch base w/ the person I talked to about getting matching walnut accents


----------



## robbmcaulay

Ahem!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robbmcaulay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ahem!




_

 

yeah, i saw that, but knew about it long before it was posted. I'm just patiently waiting for a response


----------



## 316SS

I posted to this or a similar thread some time ago, but I never followed up. For what it's worth, I had very good luck building DIY Senn plugs:






 A brief overview of my method:

 1) obtain sacrificial Sennheiser cable (in my case the original cable from my 580s). 
 2) make a two piece mold of the cable end. I used epoxy putty, and I keyed the two mold pieces together using some toothpicks, so that they would orient correctly when I molded the new plug.
 3) cut the pins out of one of the plugs. Probably not a bad idea to leave one plug intact, in case there turns out to be a problem with the original mold.
 4) Solder the pins to your cable of choice, place them in the mold and cast the plug around them. I used the same epoxy putty for the plug (the grey material in the photo). 
 5) If all goes well, repeat for the other side. 
 6) Enjoy!

 The key is to open the mold when the putty has set but not fully cured. The putty is easy to trim, and if there is a problem, you can punt and start over. If you wait until the putty has fully cured it will be considerably more difficult to do either. Also, I trimmed my not-fully-cured plugs and inserted them into the headphone to cure. The plugs formed to the retaining lugs in the headphone and "click" in and out quite nicely.

 Several of the ideas above came from forum posts, I wish I could attribute them but it's been too long and I don't feel like going back through old threads. If you recognize something as being your idea, thanks, it worked great!

 316SS


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robbmcaulay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ahem!




_


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robbmcaulay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ahem!




_

 

Wow, those were years in the making. Great news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I built a handful of Senn cables using the stock-cable-sacrifice method. Not the most pleasant thing to DIY


----------



## .: ZMN :.

Same here, great news!

 Would be great to make a new cable but I would not like to do this  again.


----------



## aamefford

Cardas is finally selling these. I called Cardas, and they told me they are not selling direct, but directed me to one of their resellers. Cardas recommended Kevin at DIY CAble in Port Angeles, WA, since he was closest(?) to me in California (DIYCable.com, email is info@diycable.com). Kevin called and checked price with Cardas, and emailed me back in a couple of hours, price is $32 a set. I thought that was a bit steep until I read this thread... Anyway, Kevin seems a cool guy, and it would be nice to make it worth his while to stock them.

 aamefford


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aamefford* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cardas is finally selling these. I called Cardas, and they told me they are not selling direct, but directed me to one of their resellers. Cardas recommended Kevin at DIY CAble in Port Angeles, WA, since he was closest(?) to me in California (DIYCable.com, email is info@diycable.com). Kevin called and checked price with Cardas, and emailed me back in a couple of hours, price is $32 a set. I thought that was a bit steep until I read this thread... Anyway, Kevin seems a cool guy, and it would be nice to make it worth his while to stock them.

 aamefford_

 

That seems very reasonable to me. And since these are finally available I can finally post this picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Granted, this is a prototype so the final version might differ slightly but I doubt by much.






 In true Cardas fashion the pins are of course Rhodium plated.


----------



## thrice

sweet. Can't wait to get a few pairs of those on my bench.


----------



## Nebby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sweet. Can't wait to get a few pairs of those on my bench._

 

Same here, very glad they made it to the market. Now to see when they actually show up on the web site for sale....


----------



## FallenAngel

Damn, nice looking plugs, too bad I just ordered a couple of HD650 cables from Sennheiser to mod.

 At $32 / pair it's double the cost of an HD650 cable, but looks certainly worth it for high quality cables that actually LOOK NICE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nate: Enough of the teasing with the connectors, lets see a finished cable


----------



## fierce_freak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In true Cardas fashion the pins are of course Rhodium plated._

 







 Was Cardas the one to introduce rhodium plating as some hyped up audio bs?


----------



## sejarzo

Hmmm, that still looks like it could be a b*tch to solder, Nate.

 What's the recommended practice to get to a finished cable with those? Does the strain relief bend back, etc. etc.?


----------



## sejarzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fierce_freak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Was Cardas the one to introduce rhodium plating as some hyped up audio bs?_

 

The FAQ's on the Cardas web site provide the rationale, which includes impedance and geometric considerations:

Cardas Audio

 I'm not a metallurgist or an EE, so I won't pass judgement, but only summarize what I learned when trying to find some other pins that could work in place of real Senn pins in a DIY connector.

 It's hard to plate gold directly on brass or copper....gold doesn't stick so well and often wears off quickly. Most manufacturers get around that by first plating with nickel, followed by gold (you can look at the specs for various electronic/computer connector pins from Amphenol, etc. and find that they offer the same part with a variety of plating options.)

 Cardas believes the best solution is to use an intermediate silver plate (which, like real silverware, would oxidize and blacken) with rhodium on top for corrosion resistance for line-level types of connections.


----------



## aamefford

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That seems very reasonable to me. -Rest of quote snipped..._

 

Yeah, I guess "reasonable" in the "We've got 'em, and you don't" sort of logic. In truth, that is probably a heck of a mark-up. Then again, it is exactly what we are looking for, and likely not a volume item for Cardas, and probably cannibalizes Cardas' own cable sales at least a bit, so maybe it is "reasonable" after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Gripe, grumble, I guess I'll try a set out, mumble, gripe...

 Jorge at Headroom says they can get them on special order also. He hasn't gotten back to me on price, but the answer is only a phone call away.

 aamefford


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aamefford* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I guess "reasonable" in the "We've got 'em, and you don't" sort of logic. In truth, that is probably a heck of a mark-up._

 

From what I'm told, and I've been talking with Cardas about these plugs for literally years, it took the creation of several custom molds (some of which worked, some didn't) at the cost of many thousands of dollars to get to the rather simply plug that you see today. So if they'd come out at $50 a pair I'd still be calling them reasonable and honestly I expected them to be more than that knowing the time and effort that went into developing them.


----------



## Fungi

If you think about how much they spent getting the equipment to mass manufacture these things, it's no surprise. I'd say $32 is quite reasonable for it.

 Edit: Haha n_maher beat me to it.


----------



## aamefford

Bottom line is that Cardas sees a need, and does want to sell these things, I guess. $32 is probably a compromise between what they'd like to get, and what they think is a fairish price. I'll contradict my own feelings here; that $32 initially seems a lot for $2 worth of pins and a nickel worth of plastic. I got a motorcycle part welded once, a weld one inch long that took 5 minutes to do. It cost me $60, and I asked the guy why. He pointed to the lights, building, machinists and equipment. He just said that's what it costs for me to be here doing business when you need me. It was about the best answer he could have given. I guess in this case, $32 is what it costs to have these plugs if we want them. OK, I'm done grousing about and defending the price structure! It is what it is...


----------



## pabbi1

Many others have tried to develop this part as well, knowing the market demand, and have not been successful getting to market. That they exist at all, at any price, seems a blessing.


----------



## fran

I've shot an email off to cardas to see if I can get a pair. This will be interesting!


 Fran


----------



## pabbi1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fierce_freak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Was Cardas the one to introduce rhodium plating as some hyped up audio bs?_

 

I thought it was Kimber on their FRCA (female panel mount RCA) - still my atf for RCA...


----------



## fierce_freak

I suppose I may have been a little too quick to outright proclaim it marketing fluff...I suppose I see it so often in this hobby I tend to jump to that conclusion.

 -edit- I suppose I may have had a pre-disposed dislike of Cardas due to things I've read regarding their IC's...I shouldn't take disapproval of one product and apply it to the rest.


----------



## tjumper78

asked diycble if the connectors were *available* on 2/14. they said yes so i placed an order, paid via paypal.
 i waited for the order confirmation until yesterday. nothing. sent an email to them.
 got a reply last night. "I'm waiting for them to arrive from Cardas. I should have them before the end of the week."
 i thought "available" meant "in stock". =(
 also, waiting for diy supplies sucks more than waiting for completed rigs. i have everything else in my hands but cant do anything just b/c i am missing one thing.


----------



## brainsalad

So am I reading this thread right, you have to get the connectors from DIYCABLE ? not from Cardas?


----------



## aamefford

Brainsalad - Cardas doesn't sell direct, at least that's what they told me. DIYcable and Headroom both can get them, special order. I traded half a dozen emails with Jorge at HR, and spoke with Kevin @ DIY cable. Both nice guys, both will special order, price was equivalent in the $30 to $35 neighborhood. Jorge asked me not to post the price he gave me here, but that was the range, and I doubt he'll mind a broad range like that. I think his point is that he isn't sure what it will cost him to get them, so he doesn't want to commit unless you are ordering. Pretty much any Cardas authorized dealer can get them, I think.

 Jorge said to use the headroom special order phone number. I can dig it out of an email if you need it.
 aamefford


----------



## BIG POPPA

I called Cardas and I was told 32 bux, but can't order through them. Haven't decided what cable to use these with. It will be fun making a few different cables.


----------



## brainsalad

Great, I will give HR a call. Thanks!


----------



## jutski

I just ordered a pair of Cardas HPSC Sennheiser plugs from eBay for $32 plus shipping.
 The guy selling them seems to have one more pair left if there's anyone else interested in them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Cardas HPSC Plugs for DIY Sennheiser Headphone Cables

 edit: And I just received an email saying they'll be shipping today.


----------



## tjumper78

maybe ordering from diycable was not such a good idea. first, they informed me incorrectly about the availability. now, there are no replies on the follow-up emails.


----------



## recstar24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jutski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered a pair of Cardas HPSC Sennheiser plugs from eBay for $32 plus shipping.
 The guy selling them seems to have one more pair left if there's anyone else interested in them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cardas HPSC Plugs for DIY Sennheiser Headphone Cables

 edit: And I just received an email saying they'll be shipping today._

 

Yeah, that is Todd R, he is a veteran member here. Great guy, class act. Good choice getting it from the toddster.


----------



## Gautama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *recstar24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, that is Todd R, he is a veteran member here. Great guy, class act. Good choice getting it from the toddster._

 

Indeed, we had a mini-meet a while back (he's local) and he is a great guy for sure.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jutski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered a pair of Cardas HPSC Sennheiser plugs from eBay for $32 plus shipping.
 The guy selling them seems to have one more pair left if there's anyone else interested in them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cardas HPSC Plugs for DIY Sennheiser Headphone Cables

 edit: And I just received an email saying they'll be shipping today._

 

Is there anywhere else (somewhere that does not charge my whole wallet for shipping too) where I can get these plugs now?


----------



## Gautama

Shoot him a PM on here, he is an authorized Cardas dealer so in all likelihood he can get more.


----------



## fierce_freak

^ What he said.

 I got my pair, but I didn't realize they had a permanent opening by the pins (I figured there was a snap in cover or something), so they'll require heatshrinking. Of course, I don't have any nice looking heatshrink on hand.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fierce_freak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ What he said.

 I got my pair, but I didn't realize they had a permanent opening by the pins (I figured there was a snap in cover or something), so they'll require heatshrinking. Of course, I don't have any nice looking heatshrink on hand._

 

Jim, if you need it quick shoot me an email and I can get you some quickly since shipping will likely be next day to you.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fierce_freak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my pair, but I didn't realize they had a permanent opening by the pins (I figured there was a snap in cover or something)_

 

Seems strange to omit such an obvious detail, especially at that price.


----------



## barqy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fierce_freak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ What he said.

 I got my pair, but I didn't realize they had a permanent opening by the pins (I figured there was a snap in cover or something), so they'll require heatshrinking. Of course, I don't have any nice looking heatshrink on hand._

 

just wondering,

 has anyone been able to splice open the connectors on an original cable @ $25 (or whatever it costs on ebay) and solder directly to the pins?

 if so, wouldn't it more cost effective for a DIYer to go this route?

 edit: I assume the above method would be quite aesthetically unappealing eh.


----------



## fierce_freak

I think people have been able to do that, barqy, but the Cardas connectors are already set to do so without any work and also have the Cardas name...we all know how important reputation is in audio.


----------



## barqy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fierce_freak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think people have been able to do that, barqy, but the Cardas connectors are already set to do so without any work and also have the Cardas name...*we all know how important reputation is in audio*._

 

sounds about right


----------



## tjumper78

just got mine too. i also expected some kind of snap-on cover/lid or something. it's just an opening. kinda disappointed. and it looks like the soldering job wont be too easy either.
 btw, where can i get some quick drying epoxy glue? staples? radioshack?


----------



## aamefford

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_btw, where can i get some quick drying epoxy glue? staples? radioshack?_

 

Ought to be able to get it at any hardware store. I like the 5 minute stuff in the double tube syringe thingie. It works pretty well. I've also used the two part putty. Note that I have not used either on electronic stuff, but on dirt bike stuff. The putty is way strong, the 5 min stuff is quite strong. Both work and stick much better if all parts are clean.

 As to the plugs with no snap on cover - that really surprises me!


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where can i get some quick drying epoxy glue? staples? radioshack?_

 

I've given this a fair bit of thought and I'm pretty sure that I'm going to use hot glue here. Epoxy pretty much renders the connector useless, hot glue you might actually be able to get out if you ever wanted to change the conductors. Just a thought.

 And mine should be waiting at home.


----------



## soloz2

I'll have some connectors here soon to play with (and likely to have several more pairs in the near future)


----------



## .: ZMN :.

Except from the two lucky ones that bought the plugs on ebay, and the lucky ones with some sort of 'inside' connection to Cardas, is there any other person that has been able to find an online shop that has these plugs _really_ on stock?

 Please share you wisdom.


----------



## tjumper78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.: ZMN :.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Except from the two lucky ones that bought the plugs on ebay, and the lucky ones with some sort of 'inside' connection to Cardas, is there any other person that has been able to find an online shop that has these plugs _really_ on stock?

 Please share you wisdom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i got mine from diycable.com. i had to wait for more than 2 weeks to receive mine (they didnt have them when i placed the order) but they should have them now. shoot them an email.


----------



## aamefford

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i got mine from diycable.com. i had to wait for more than 2 weeks to receive mine (they didnt have them when i placed the order) but they should have them now. shoot them an email._

 

tjumper,

 Would you post close up pics of the plugs if you can? It would be really cool to see a step by step as you assemble this end of whatever cable you are building!


----------



## tjumper78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aamefford* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_tjumper,

 Would you post close up pics of the plugs if you can? It would be really cool to see a step by step as you assemble this end of whatever cable you are building!_

 

i'm just gonna post the picture that n-maher posted earlier in this thread because that is exactly what i got except the colors were black/red, not black/black.





 btw, the solder pins are not solid. they are hollow inside.


----------



## aamefford

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm just gonna post the picture that n-maher posted earlier in this thread..._

 

Sorry, I swear I looked (apparently not that hard) for a picture. Worse yet, I think I remember seeing it a while back... They say with age the memory is the second thing to go...


----------



## .: ZMN :.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i got mine from diycable.com. i had to wait for more than 2 weeks to receive mine (they didn't have them when i placed the order) but they should have them now. shoot them an email._

 

That is good news! I learned (email diycable) they would appear on the website very soon... but that was two weeks ago. I guess you didn't find them through the online shop, right?


----------



## tjumper78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.: ZMN :.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is good news! I learned (email diycable) they would appear on the website very soon... but that was two weeks ago. I guess you didn't find them through the online shop, right?




_

 

someone mentioned that diycable had it so i sent them an email. i placed my order via email.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aamefford* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, I swear I looked (apparently not that hard) for a picture. Worse yet, I think I remember seeing it a while back... They say with age the memory is the second thing to go..._

 

No worries, I'll post a picture of the production plugs tonight.


----------



## n_maher

As promised, here's the production version with a good view of the hallow pin.


----------



## tjumper78

finished mine last night.


----------



## n_maher

I've heard that the seller on Ebay has more stock, so for those looking you might try there again.


----------



## barqy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_finished mine last night.
 [IM]http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/4408/49427666yl1.jpg[/IMG]_

 

looks good!


 what wire did you end up using for the re-cabling?


----------



## tjumper78

i used stranded 24 gauge silver coated copper wires. i really like the sound. its brighter than stock, and i hear more details.


----------



## .: ZMN :.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've heard that the seller on Ebay has more stock, so for those looking you might try there again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Great , thanks!


----------



## brainsalad

Looks great. I've ordered my connectors from tr_audio on Ebay 34.63 shipped.

 tjumper78 - where did you get the TechFlex?


----------



## tjumper78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brainsalad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks great. I've ordered my connectors from tr_audio on Ebay 34.63 shipped.

 tjumper78 - where did you get the TechFlex?_

 

you DO NOT wanna use techflex for recabling. super duper microphonic. i learned it the hard way.
 i used multifilament nylon sleeves from wirecare.com. you can also find it from many other places.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you DO NOT wanna use techflex for recabling. super duper microphonic. i learned it the hard way.
 i used multifilament nylon sleeves from wirecare.com. you can also find it from many other places._

 

X2!

 Techflex on headphone cables = fail.


----------



## Nebby

but.....techflex is available in multifilament versions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree though, the standard Techflex is no good for headphone cables. It sure looks nice on a table though!


----------



## tjumper78

i think techflex is nice for making ICs.


----------



## fran

FWIW,

 I built my new cable earlier today and its burning in nicely. As a note I found that the plastic of which these connectors are made is easy enough to melt - when soldering the wire into place within the connector. Its well worthwhile holding the tip of the connector in a artery clamp or small vice grip or something to dissipate the heat a bit. I didn't do any harm, but noticed that they got a little soft.

 The larger pin is ground BTW.

 Fit is good, although not as tight as the original.

 I'm a happy camper with these though - I know they are a little pricey, but they do the job beautifully and leave a nice finish.


 Fran


----------



## tjumper78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FWIW,

 I built my new cable earlier today and its burning in nicely. As a note I found that the plastic of which these connectors are made is easy enough to melt - when soldering the wire into place within the connector. Its well worthwhile holding the tip of the connector in a artery clamp or small vice grip or something to dissipate the heat a bit. I didn't do any harm, but noticed that they got a little soft.

 The larger pin is ground BTW.

 Fit is good, although not as tight as the original.

 I'm a happy camper with these though - I know they are a little pricey, but they do the job beautifully and leave a nice finish.


 Fran_

 

did you take any pics of your build?


----------



## fran

No, not yet anyway. I'll be photographing some other stuff soon and I'll take a pic and post it here.

 Fran


----------



## recstar24

Here is my senn cable that N Maher made for me with the new senn connectors:


----------



## tjumper78

holy.. that is the longest y-split i've ever seen!
 what cable was used? any micorphonic problems(if any) with the y-split section?


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_holy.. that is the longest y-split i've ever seen!
 what cable was used? any micorphonic problems(if any) with the y-split section?_

 

That looks about the same Y-split length I use myself.


----------



## recstar24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_holy.. that is the longest y-split i've ever seen!
 what cable was used? any micorphonic problems(if any) with the y-split section?_

 

No not really, i actually like it that long and it is not a hindrance and I dont notice it which is key. I prefer a longer y split than say a grado for example.


----------



## fran

What cable is that?


----------



## recstar24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What cable is that?_

 

Neotech UP-OCC copper wire, 22 ga teflon insulation.


----------



## fran

Thanks!


----------



## rootbeer

Well now that these connectors exist, id like to know your choices in materials. I'm thinking of making some but don't know what wire and such to go with.


----------



## audiomagnate

I think the price is obscenely high, especially considering they don't fit as tight as the real ones, which probably cost Sennheiser about 2 cents each. Just my 2 cents. Why not buy 650 cables for $11 and throw away the cable? At least they'd fit right.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *audiomagnate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the price is obscenely high, especially considering they don't fit as tight as the real ones, which probably cost Sennheiser about 2 cents each. Just my 2 cents. Why not buy 650 cables for $11 and throw away the cable? At least they'd fit right._

 

Don't fit? I've built a couple cables with these connectors and the fit is every bit as good as the stock 650 connectors. Granted, if you heat them long enough to make the pins loose then you have only yourself to blame for improper fit.


----------



## recstar24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't fit? I've built a couple cables with these connectors and the fit is every bit as good as the stock 650 connectors. Granted, if you heat them long enough to make the pins loose then you have only yourself to blame for improper fit._

 

I concur - they fit just fine, goes in nice and smooth and stays in nice and snug.


----------



## tjumper78

same here. built 4 cables. all fit nicely. if anything, the connectors on the stock cable were b*tch to pull out.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if anything, the connectors on the stock cable were b*tch to pull out._

 

That statement only serves to confirm the stock cable attaches more securely/strongly.


----------



## Fungi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That statement only serves to confirm the stock cable attaches more securely/strongly._

 

He was only talking about his method of working with the stock plugs, which is to heat the pins to pull out first. You don't have to pull out anything with the Cardas plugs, and as long as you don't heat it too much it's just as good as stock. Not from my experience of course, but I'm sure n_maher has worked with more than enough of both types of plugs to know what he's talking about.


----------



## tjumper78

no... 
 i was comparing the hd650 stock connectors and the cardas connectors.


----------



## fran

First off, IME, the cardas plugs are not as tight a fit as the original ones, but they are in no way sloppy or loose. They don't pull out or anything. They are AOK.

 FWIW, you could go and buy a senn cable and mod it, but the difficulty with that is in opening up the senn plug - it seems carving it out with a dremel is the route most have taken (or cut the leads and solder on to that). BTW - where is that cable available for $11? It isn't available for that here where I am - I've tried!

 The cardas plugs make it that bit easier - and so *you* must judge whether they are worth it. However add in say, $20 for some SPC in teflon wire and $5 for a 1/4" jack and you have a very fine cable for smallish money.


 Truth is, yes they are pricey, but whaddya gonna do? 

 Fran


----------



## n_maher

Fran,

 I hear what you're saying but the way the original post was phrased it made it sound to me like the fit was a problem. I've had stock cables fit very tight and other not so tight, which I'm sure is just the result of production tolerances and the jack in the headphones getting worn a bit. To me the fit of the Cardas plugs is not an issue and that's really all I was trying to get across.

 Also, to me, not having to dremel out the existing plugs is worth the $20 savings as it doesn't take much of a mistake to waste a stock cable.

 And the $11 (actually $11.75) figure is what Senn USA charges before shipping for the replacement cables. The last time I ordered one I think shipping was ~$6 so the actual cost is closer to $18 for a stock cable.


----------



## fran

No argument here Nate, I'm in 100% agreement. If you want to do the job right you need to go and buy the cardas connectors. I don't think Cardas would have released them if they weren't right.

 That cable is more like $40 here so its a no-brainer.

 Be sure to pack the cavity with hot melt glue or caulking to act as strain relief. Thats experience talking!

 Fran


----------



## ktm

I just ordered a pair of these from Alex at apuresound.
 The original Cardas cable ends on my Cardas cable 
 pull out sometimes. I've got a 20' cable, and the weight of
 the cable does it. I'm hoping the mechanical fit of the 
 Sennheiser hd650 style ends will grip better.
 I would be carefull about using some hot glues around
 the connector pins. Some are conductive(although high resistance). 
 I found that out the hard way in the past.


----------



## n_maher

I just have to say that the use of these plugs makes building Senn cables a lot more enjoyable. Here's my 10' balanced cable, completed last night.


----------



## QQQ

Will it be widely available. At Headroom, etc.?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will it be widely available. At Headroom, etc.?_

 

The plugs are already widely available, if that's what you were talking about.


----------



## nspindel

Wow, this was some thread to read. This ought to win some sort of award. 4 1/2 years in the making, finally there are some DIY Senn cables! Way to stick to the cause!!!


----------



## bunbut

ktm mentioned about careful using hot glue around the pins because some are conductive.
 What are the different stuffs people use to fill that in? Can you use something like silicon sealer around windows in your house?

 Thanks


----------



## n_maher

bunbut, I'm sure you can use just about any non-conductive adhesive. When that info was first posted I did some looking for conductive hot glue, I have yet to come across it. I'm not saying it's out there but I don't get the impression that it's all that common.


----------



## onform

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The plugs are already widely available, if that's what you were talking about._

 

I dont supose anyone knows of where i can get hold of these plugs in the uk, cardas or otherwise??


----------



## n_maher

I believe that the Ebay seller will ship world wide for a reasonable amount, I'd check with him. He's been nothing but great for me to deal with through multiple transactions. Check item #:250222673690.


----------



## onform

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe that the Ebay seller will ship world wide for a reasonable amount, I'd check with him. He's been nothing but great for me to deal with through multiple transactions. Check item #:250222673690._

 

woop woop, just purchased me a pair cheers fella...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now ineed to get the pure silver wire in teflon.


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onform* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_woop woop, just purchased me a pair cheers fella...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now ineed to get the pure silver wire in teflon._

 

Be interested in how you get on with your build, onform.


----------



## onform

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Be interested in how you get on with your build, onform._

 

will post an update and pics as soon as done.. i do however have to wait till pay day for cable lol... im practicing the weave though on basic cable probably an ic..


----------



## tjumper78

i've built several cables with the cardas connectors, and i like them a lot.
 however, i wouldnt mind giving a try on the ones that jaben sells (or will sell). soldering job would be a lot easier on those. i've emailed jaben a few times and they dont know when theyre gonna have it in stock.


----------



## ktm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bunbut, I'm sure you can use just about any non-conductive adhesive. When that info was first posted I did some looking for conductive hot glue, I have yet to come across it. I'm not saying it's out there but I don't get the impression that it's all that common._

 

I don't think it's commom. I did use hot glue on the new plugs, but not until I dabbed some out and checked it with an ohmmeter.
 That's the problem with everything coming in from small sweatshops
 in 3rd world countries. You don't know what you're getting.
 I only found one package of gluesticks that had this problem a few years ago.
 I went nuts trying to find a problem, and found the high resistance short.
 I pulled the glue out to get to a connection, and the problem was gone.
 I tested a stick, there it was!


----------



## tjumper78

what is the best way to remove heat glue? the reason i am asking is because:
 i've built several senn cables using the cardas connectors. the last one has a slight problem. once in a while, when the wires very near the connectors are bent (happens when i look down or turn my head), the sound cuts off for split seconds.
 i am guessing the soldering job was not done perfectly.
 i want to re-do the soldering job but the heat glue is in there, and i dont know if i will be able to remove it. obviously, i will have to heat it but i want to know if there is a way to completely remove the glue without having any residue and without doing any damages to those fragile connectors.
 thanks in advance.


----------



## n_maher

tjumper, 

 I've experienced the same thing that you are with two of the cables that I've built. It's a very difficult repair, getting enough of the hot glue out that you can reheat the pins. I think the "problem" or at least the cause of the issue is Cardas's decision to coat the pins with their rhodium plating. Any one who has used their rhodium plated rcas knows that they take a lot of heat to get a good joint. I'm beginning to think that the same is true of these pins, which is unfortunate since too much heat on the pin makes in want to separate from the plastic surround. 

 I've had a reasonable about of luck reheating the hot glue with a heat gun and using a very small screw driver to pry out the hot glue. However, generally I've just cut off the connectors and resoldered on new ones. Expensive repair yes, but I wanted to make sure it was done right.


----------



## tjumper78

thanks for the info n_maher.
 the repair job just sounds too tedious and annoying. and expensive if getting new connectors.
 makes me wanna try jaben's connectors even more.


----------



## tjumper78

while browsing thru sgheadphones forums, i found *this page*, and it is showing some good looking senn connectors. i dont know what kinda material was used but the soldering job will be several times easier, compared to the cardas connectors. too bad i dont understand chinese, and cant find the contact info on that website.


----------



## Gautama

You have the picture of Jaben's connectors saved anywhere?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You have the picture of Jaben's connectors saved anywhere?_

 

no, but I have some of the connectors


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

bump
http://www.cryo-parts.com/index.php/headphone-connectors/cardas-sennheiser-plug


----------



## BobSaysHi

Do they sell female Sennheiser plugs so that I can plug my sennheiser cables into my Grados?
   
  Kind of a odd request, but I only want to make one cable, and detach them between the two.
   
  Do I have any other options?


----------



## nikongod

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Do they sell female Sennheiser plugs so that I can plug my sennheiser cables into my Grados?
> 
> Kind of a odd request, but I only want to make one cable, and detach them between the two.
> 
> Do I have any other options?


 

 Many people who have put Grado cables on Senn phones agree that stock Grado cables are built better than Senn cables (HD580/600/650). 
   
  On that note, the only reliable way to get the female bits of the sennheiser connector is to hack up a headphone. The proliferation of headphones with one busted driver on the FS boards are a great source. I resorted to this to build the koss-heisser KSC580
   
  Much better would be to build little dongles for the Senn headphones. yes its an extra few connectors, but then you could decide on a better connector - like Lemo connectors.
   
  As a curious point: 
  Lets agree that Senn's and Grados sound night and day different.
  If a given cable makes your senn sound better, would it make a headphone that started life totally different sound better?
   
  My guess its it would be like putting car tires on a motorcycle.


----------



## BobSaysHi

nikongod, I would agree, but...
   
  1. I'm not a believer in cables, and I am not buying 2 cables out of curiosity. I want to DIY 99.999% silver cable and only have to fashion 1 cable to try on all my headphones.
   
  2. If I, for example, do not like silver on my grado's, but like silver on my hd650s,  then I can just switch the cables around. 
   
  3. Since silver seems like a better option for HD650s, I could resell it, hopefully, without losing any money since it has the connectors on it
   
  With that said, I actually don't own grado's at the moment, and I certainly don't have money to spend on cables. My post was simply out of curiosity. I'll be on the lookout for broken HD series phones.


----------



## JohnerH

Quote: 





tjumper78 said:


> while browsing thru sgheadphones forums, i found *this page*, and it is showing some good looking senn connectors. i dont know what kinda material was used but the soldering job will be several times easier, compared to the cardas connectors. too bad i dont understand chinese, and cant find the contact info on that website.


 

 Wow, I really like those connectors, anyone know where I could find any?
   
  Furthermore...
   
  Does anyone have any idea where I could metal connectors? I've seen somewhere but I don't remember where, nor did it occur to me to find/ask where they came from...
   
  J
   
  P.S: Old thread... revived AGAIN


----------



## Mad Max

Necromancy is the devil.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyway, check these out!
   
Teh translation of that Taiwanese page.  Those plugs might be from cndiyshop.com, but that site no longer exists.


----------

